# Zymol Retailer in NI



## tigerspill

Hi 
Does anyone know where I can get Zymol products in NI - specifically HD Cleanse?

Thanks


----------



## RaceGlazer

No Zymol resellers there but we will post out to you.

HD is in stock: http://www.morethanpolish.com/zymol_products.asp?PRGroup=Zymol Cleaning


----------

